# Redmoor with Seiryu Stone or Dragon Stone?



## JohnC (25 Jan 2011)

I should possibly add with a base of gravel and sand......

My feeling is Dragon Stone being browner would look more natural with the gravel & sand then the grey of the Seiryu stone.

What do you all think?


----------



## nayr88 (25 Jan 2011)

dont use either 

just go for the root and no rock. i think it looks really smart and a change from alot of recent tanks that are wood n dragon stone or wood n seiryu.

good luck


----------



## JohnC (25 Jan 2011)

Done just wood before. Plus i want the stone for terraces...


----------



## nayr88 (25 Jan 2011)

i favouring Seiryu sstone at the moment, where are you gettings yours?


----------



## Piece-of-fish (27 Jan 2011)

Dragon stone is to strong and is best used alone. I have not seen it to be used with great success together with wood.
I'd go with seiryu.


----------

